# Odd jar lid



## deenodean (May 20, 2012)

I found a new dump several weeks ago..found some Canadian and American stuff..here is an odd jar lid that I found.you can see the lid in the middle of the picture below that glass insulator...It has written underneath... PATd APPLIED FOR
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





...it has an S shaped grove thru it...comments anyone as to what it might be off??


----------



## digginthedog (May 20, 2012)

The lid goes to a SINCLAIRS fruit jar.. called the SCHIES patent (closure), some of the lids are marked with PATD JANY 11TH 1898, these went to a number of different product jars, also refered to as a serpentine lid. JB


----------



## deenodean (May 20, 2012)

wow, that was fast JB..just looked in my RB book, it shows the lid, closure and jar..it is # 2637-1....  T.M.Sinclair & Co Pork Packers Cedar Rapids, Iowa..hope I can find the jar..the dump I found it is is TOC..imagine that jar made its way all the way up here 100 + years ago!!  many thanks...BTW, it is for sale if someone wants it..  []


----------



## digginthedog (May 20, 2012)

I've dug several of the dated serpentine lids with the jars... but of coarse ,the rare crooked wire was long gone, never run across the one you dug... so odds are long I'll ever dig the jar... Keep digging your area ya just never know... Good Luck!


----------

